# Zwillingspaar: Alicia Keys zeigt ihre Wachsfigur (x4 LQ)



## Stefan102 (29 Juni 2011)

Image Hosting at TurboImageHost.com​
Alicia Keys (30) ist nun schon seit vielen Jahren im Musikgeschäft. Schon im Alter von fünf Jahren nahm sie Klavier- und Ballettunterricht und in Teenie-Jahren entschloss sie sich, eine Musikkarriere anzustreben.

Vor zehn Jahren gelang ihr der große Durchbruch; ihr Debut-Album „Songs in a Minor“ landete in Deutschland, Österreich, der Schweiz und in den US-amerikanischen Charts in den Top 5. Auch die folgenden drei Alben landeten zumindest in Deutschland, der Schweiz und in den US-Charts immer in den Top 10. Natürlich wurde Alicia für ihren Erfolg schon mit Preisen überhäuft. Gestern bekam sie nun eine weitere Ehrung, jedoch ganz anderer Art. Denn bei Madame Tussauds in New York steht nun auch ein Wachs-Abbild der Soul-Sängerin!

Dies ist doch wirklich eine nette Geste, genau 10 Jahre nach ihrem großen Durchbruch erhält die Sängerin nun ihr Ebenbild. Alicia ließ es sich natürlich nicht nehmen, ihren „Zwilling“ persönlich zu begutachten. Und es scheint, als wäre sie begeistert – zumindest strahlt sie über das ganze Gesicht und drückt ihrer Wachsfigur sogar einen Schmatzer auf die Wange.

(Quelle: promiflash.de)


----------



## Q (30 Juni 2011)

ich würde eher am Original mal rumknutschen  :thx: für die Info, hier gibts die HQ's dazu:

http://www.celebboard.net/internati...ussauds-nyc-28-06-2011-x-48-a.html#post932989


----------

